# mic routing for Parrot CK 3100 BT kit in 2009 Camry



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone here installed an aftermarket BT kit in this car? I am looking for a tried and true microphone routing and mounting solution before I dig into my GF's 2009 Camry CE.

I already did this for my Tacoma so I have the basics down. But I don't have access to her car for long periods to take apart and examine in advance.

I'd like to take the mic up from the dash through the driver's windshield pillar but it seems to contain the side airbags and I am not sure the cover will just pop off like in my Tacoma, which is where I ran the wire for the Tacoma (up the pillar, across the windshield under the headliner to the overhead console). I am also not sure there is a path to fish the wire up to get to the Camry's drivers side
pillar.

Hopefully someone here can keep me from having to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I usually put the mic on the steering column facing the driver, run the wire down the column under the dash.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, Lee. That (or perhaps running it out a vent opening and stick to the dash) will be my fallback if I can't make the overhead path work.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, Lee. Is there a particular spot on this car that is good for the little Parrot control panel? I am thinking someplace on the dash to left of the radio with a little mounting tape. But I need to look at the car again....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is she left or right handed? usually the left side of the steering wheel has less Objects in the way to interfear with installation (double sided tape)


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Right handed, but it shouldn't matter too much since the thing isn't complicated to operate. I think that visibility will be the most critical factor.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I would siggest putting it on the left side of the consol, when she is driving she can glance down without moving her head, more of a safety thing IMO.


----------

